# freebsd 8 64 bit and intel hda



## jaideep_jdof (Apr 19, 2010)

I am trying to set up feebsd 8 as a desktop system. But the only thing not working is the sound. Following is the dmesg part for audio device:

```
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC262
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: Unknown Codec
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC262 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC262 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```

/boot/loader.conf:

```
atapicam_load="YES"
sound_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```

/etc/sysctl.conf:

```
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/sysctl.conf,v 1.8.34.1.2.1 2009/10/25 01:10:29 kensmith Exp $
#
#  This file is read when going to multi-user and its contents piped thru
#  ``sysctl'' to adjust kernel values.  ``man 5 sysctl.conf'' for details.
#

# Uncomment this to prevent users from seeing information about processes that
# are being run under another UID.
#security.bsd.see_other_uids=0
vfs.usermount=1
```

cat /dev/sndstat:

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC262 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC262 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```

I tried some tips from the post http://forums.freebsd.org/archive/index.php/t-12517.html
like adding to sysctl.conf hw.snd.default_unit=1 and adding hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid18.config="seq=15"
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid22.config="seq=0" to loader.conf but it didn't work.


----------



## tim-m89 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have freebsd 8 amd64 and for me all I had to do was:


```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```

in my loader.conf. Nothing else. my mobo


----------



## jaideep_jdof (Apr 20, 2010)

I do have that module in my loader.conf, one difference i found it that your device codec is ALC889A and mine is ALC262.


----------



## mav@ (Apr 20, 2010)

Quirks from other system, and especially other codec probably won't fit you. You should read snd_hda(4) man page and study your verbose kernel messages.


----------



## jaideep_jdof (Apr 20, 2010)

No i am not trying to change codec for my hardware, i was just pointing out the difference.


----------



## jaideep_jdof (Apr 20, 2010)

how do i enable verbose kernel messages.


----------



## jaideep_jdof (Apr 20, 2010)

One more thing in dmesg i am getting unknow codec for one pcm node what does that mean:

```
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC262
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: Unknown Codec
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC262 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC262 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```


----------



## mav@ (Apr 20, 2010)

Usually second unknown codec is a SoftModem. They are not supported, so I haven't added their IDs. More details could be get from verbose messages.

To boot with verbose you should just press respective button in boot menu.


----------



## eyebone (Apr 24, 2010)

```
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC262
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: Unknown Codec
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC262 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC262 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```

hej, i am unsure about the unknown codec, but what kind of device we are talking here about? for instance it took me like several days to recognize onto a t400s that i had to change the sound output channel so the boxes were working. i was wondering sound was perfect with headphones but none at speakers. so, i relized that pcm0 was the headphone and pcm1 was the speakers. change the output device via sysctl 

hth


----------

